# الاسئلة الشائعة في المقابلات الشخصية لمهندسي التكييف والحريق والصحي



## م تكييف (7 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخوة المهندسين تحية طيبة وبعد :
ارجو ان يتفاعل معي الاخوة المهندسين لوضع الاسئلة الشائعة والمتكررة التي تكون في المقابلات الشخصية الخاصة بالتكييف والحريق والصحي ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمود يوسف عقل (17 سبتمبر 2011)

]فين الاسئلة


----------



## PS_HVAC (18 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

انا مهندس تكييف حديث التخرج دفعة 2011 ومبارح كان عندي مقابلة في احدى شركات التوريد والتركيب وبصراحة مدة المقابلة كانت تقريبا 40 دقيقة وانا تحت :3: بس الحمد لله عدت على خير :

طبعا في بداية المقابلة طلبوا مني اعرف عن نفسي باللغة الانجليزية ,وبعدها طلبوا مني اني اتكلم عن مشروعي التخرج برضوا بالانجليزي .

الشركة متخصصة فقط بالتكييف ولهيك كانت معظم اسئلتهم عن التكييف واذكر منها :

* الاعتبارات التي تأخذ بالحسبان عند تصميم الدكت 
*التشلر كلاسيفيكيشن
*البمب كلاسيفيكيشن
*شو بتعرف انواع عن المحابس وشو وظيفة كل منهم
*شو المقصود بتكييف dx
*كيف بنعمل سليكشن للاكيوبمنت (معدات) 


وكان في اسئلة تانية بس راحت عن بالي ولكن بشكل عام معظم الاسئلة من ما تعلمناه بالجامعة .


بالتوفيق 
​


----------



## abra kadebra (18 سبتمبر 2011)

اذا ماعليك امر اكتبها بالانجليزي مع الاجوبة


----------



## محمد الواحدي (16 يناير 2013)

هل تختلف اساله المهندس عن اسالة الفني وشكرا


----------



## أسيل عبد الرزاق (16 يناير 2013)

*انا كنت حابة اقدم على شركة لتوريد الاجهزة ولكن لغتي الانكليزية ضعيفة جدا وسمعت ان المقابلة بالانكليزي 
هل يفيد كتابة الاسئلة بالانكليزي وحفظها*


----------



## bagan (17 يناير 2013)

شوف اخي الكريم انا اخر مقابلة عملتها 
سالني اسئلة 
كالتالي 
اول شي شو المشاريغ يلي اشتغلتها قبل الان
- قلي ارسملي رسمة الهوك اب لـ fcu &chillert &ahu وكمان سالني 
- نظام الغمر في اطفاء الحريق .
وسالني على الانفرت ليفل في الصرف الصحي 
وعلى كيفية حساب المضخة لشبكة معينة 
وكمان سالني على zcv الزون كنترول فالف في اطفاء الحريق 
كمان على تصنيف الخطورة في اطفاء الحريق .
ومرة سالت عن الفرق بين يو تراب واس تراب في الصرف 
وعن فائدة الباك دروب قبل مناهل الصرف الصحي


----------



## nofal (17 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abdelsalamn (21 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdelsalamn (29 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## masp (13 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير 
بس اين الاجوبة


----------

